# HELP! on first fight



## skyhead22 (Feb 4, 2007)

I need some advice on how to prepare. I have my first mma fight coming up on the 22nd. which leaves me like a week and a half. very short notice. I dont train, most i have is high school wrestling a year and a half ago. Im around 205 6'. Any advice on what i can do in the next week and a half to get the most out of my fight? thanks
-skyler


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

So u have no standup no BJJ but took a fight?


----------



## skyhead22 (Feb 4, 2007)

lol ya.... ive been in countless fights and a majority of the time end out on top but i doubt that helps much in the ring ive never had any real training. i can wrestle decently and those are pretty much the 2 things im going off of. i just really want to get my cardio up as much as i can. any advice?


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

U r fighting Pro MMA?
The fights that u won have they been pro?
What weight r u fighting at?
Do u know anything about ur opponett


----------



## skyhead22 (Feb 4, 2007)

oh no not pro, purely amatuer. first amatuer "legal" fight ill be in. ill try to be around 200 when i weigh in and my opponent is 6'2" 205. hes quite a bit more fit than i am, has had muay thai, and boxing 2 years ago. www.myspace.com/dapaco is my opponent
www.myspace.com/peterpiper22 <---me


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

So thats him
I say get a takedown quick dont put him in a clinch since he has good MT. Unless u can use the Ropes/Cage no clinch.
Dont get cocky and standup with him.
Y do u not have a gym


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

So, no formal jiu jitsu, muy thai, boxing, and no experience in a regulated fight?
I suggested training with a gym.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

How'd you get a fight with no gym? 

I vote for a takedown, then if you have any, work a sub. :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhead22 (Feb 4, 2007)

ya i would love to go train somewhere but the closest i have are about an hour and a half drive. miletich is about 3 hours from me. all i have are weight gyms. kind of on my own  
would like a low weight high rep speed workout everynight help out? and alot of treadmill?
ya i have a few basic submissions i could try to work


----------



## tru1 (May 13, 2007)

Good Luck mate. Hope you kick ass


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

My only advice would be to stick with what you know. Dont try and go out there and swing if youre not really confident in your standup. If wrestling is what you know then get in close, take his ass down and control him best you can.:thumbsup:


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

skyhead22 said:


> ya i would love to go train somewhere but the closest i have are about an hour and a half drive. miletich is about 3 hours from me. all i have are weight gyms. kind of on my own
> would like a low weight high rep speed workout everynight help out? and alot of treadmill?
> ya i have a few basic submissions i could try to work


Just don't strike with him. That's most important. 

You don't need a super fancy sub either. It's sorta a kimura, but like, (you should know what I'm talking about), grab the person's wrist and with the other hand, grab sorta around the ball of the elbow and push/pull inward towards the body. it's an easy, solid shoulder lock that might be worth using if you know how to do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

If you're a wrestler, then get his ass on the ground, especially if he's got MT experience.


----------



## skyhead22 (Feb 4, 2007)

SnakePit said:


> Just don't strike with him. That's most important.
> 
> You don't need a super fancy sub either. It's sorta a kimura, but like, (you should know what I'm talking about), grab the person's wrist and with the other hand, grab sorta around the ball of the elbow and push/pull inward towards the body. it's an easy, solid shoulder lock that might be worth using if you know how to do it. :thumbsup:


ya thats exactly the kind of stuff i know. nothing real fancy but basic arm manipulation i used in wrestling (not for submission but just to get the opponent where u want them) and a lot of it can easily be turned into a submission move. thanks!


----------



## skyhead22 (Feb 4, 2007)

originally i was thinking of trying to stand up but the more i read everyones advice and think about it, it would make a lot more sense and be more effective on my part to go the the ground as quick as possible.... thanks!

anyone have any good at home cardio workouts? i dont have much room but the outdoors.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

skyhead22 said:


> ya thats exactly the kind of stuff i know. nothing real fancy but basic arm manipulation i used in wrestling (not for submission but just to get the opponent where u want them) and a lot of it can easily be turned into a submission move. thanks!


If you want the almighty guide to submission, 

let me let you in on a secret! 

If you want to sub with w/e limb, just bend it the way it shouldn't be bent... nice 'n slow... for that sweet tappage!raise01:


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

skyhead22 said:


> originally i was thinking of trying to stand up but the more i read everyones advice and think about it, it would make a lot more sense and be more effective on my part to go the the ground as quick as possible.... thanks!
> 
> anyone have any good at home cardio workouts? i dont have much room but the outdoors.


Yes... 



SnakePit said:


> Here are some great cardio routinues.
> 
> 
> Interval training - how to? Run for 30 seconds, then sprint(million buck fast) for 30 seconds, repeat for whatever you can do- work it up to 15 minutes
> ...


Take something outta that. :thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

skyhead22 said:


> ya i would love to go train somewhere but the closest i have are about an hour and a half drive. miletich is about 3 hours from me. all i have are weight gyms. kind of on my own
> would like a low weight high rep speed workout everynight help out? and alot of treadmill?
> ya i have a few basic submissions i could try to work


Cardio won't due much if you can't last the duration of the fight.
Work on your fighting skills.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

skyhead22 said:


> I need some advice on how to prepare. I have my first mma fight coming up on the 22nd. which leaves me like a week and a half. very short notice. I dont train, most i have is high school wrestling a year and a half ago. Im around 205 6'. Any advice on what i can do in the next week and a half to get the most out of my fight? thanks
> -skyler


get a Trainer.. or Wing it..


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, you need to find someone to spar with. Get used to seeing punches come at you and get used to executing takedowns when he's punching. If you can spar that works as a good cardio boost at the same time. Wrestling will help you but you need to remember that some things that we (wrestlers) do get us into trouble in MMA ie, extending arms to grab opponent, leaving neck exposed while shooting, turning back to opponent, fear of turning back to the mat....
I'm not trying to bust on ya, I just want you to realize that even a guy with a few months BJJ and MT will have an advantage. So get on the mat and fight, thats how you train for a fight. Hope that helps! :thumb02:


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

whoever said stick with what you're comfortable with :thumb02: 

No time to learn new things. Keep your cardio UP and stay on the ground if this is what you're used to. Tire him to death by keeping him on the mat, its very draining, physically and mentally if the guy cant get off his back. Win a decision, it might be a boring fight but a win is a win.

Train hard and GOOD LUCK! let us know how it goes.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep, sticl with what you know, and don't give up. Keep pushing for a take down, be relentless. And don't be defensive... Be aggressive.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

have insane cardio....
get to a gym if u can even if its just boxing
be the first to make contact even if its a leg kick...my friend says it kills your nerves and puts the other guy on the defensive


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Get him on the ground, submit him. 
DO NOT STAND WITH HIM


----------



## mike123 (May 25, 2007)

When you are standing keep your hands up.


----------



## St. James (Jun 11, 2007)

Do you know anything about your opponent? What's his experience and skill level? You're most likely going to get mauled but who cares, how bad can it be...I say you're a ballsy sonuvabitch for taking a fight without any training.

If all else fails speed-bag his nuts and take the DQ.

Good luck.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Honestly it sounds like your in over your head BUT since this is MMA you always have a chance. I'd hurry up and find someone to teach you some sub's before you get in the ring. Im sure you could find some sort of Dojo near you? You said you did wrestlng...if you did high school wrestling I suggest you try to get in contact with your coach.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

St. James said:


> Do you know anything about your opponent? What's his experience and skill level? You're most likely going to get mauled but who cares, how bad can it be...I say you're a ballsy sonuvabitch for taking a fight without any training.
> 
> If all else fails speed-bag his nuts and take the DQ.
> 
> Good luck.


lol @ speed baggin' his nuts. 

raise01:


----------



## Ryan From The Sky (Jul 13, 2006)

If you feel you can stand up with him... TEST THE WATERS. Don't go in and throw with him if you can't handle what he is throwing back. Since you have wrestling backround, take him down. Pound him out, body and head (elbows can end fights quickly if they are delivered correctly). Don't even bother kicking. This is your first fight, so use anything you KNOW. Footstomps are annoying and painful... anyone can do them. Body shots take your wind, and can slow him down. 

Just stay tough, and if you're in a submission, and feel you might tap... just tap, no sense in injuring yourself for the future since you don't know what you're doing.

Good luck man, that kid looks lame. I hope you win.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

skyhead22 said:


> oh no not pro, purely amatuer. first amatuer "legal" fight ill be in. ill try to be around 200 when i weigh in and my opponent is 6'2" 205. hes quite a bit more fit than i am, has had muay thai, and boxing 2 years ago. www.myspace.com/dapaco is my opponent
> www.myspace.com/peterpiper22 <---me



So let me get this straight, you got no mma experience what so ever? So, I'm guessing this fight wont be in an octagon nor will it be in a ring but on grass?


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> So let me get this straight, you got no mma experience what so ever? So, I'm guessing this fight wont be in an octagon nor will it be in a ring but on grass?


I know that the recent trend (Diaz, Diego) is to fight on grass but fighing on marijuana can cloud your judgment & cause you to gas early. You may also experience happy, peaceful thoughts at a time when you'll need to focus more on your aggression. 
Good Luck- take him down & choke him out.


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

*Crazy*

A week and a half? 

Theres just no time to get your cardio improved. For that matter your skills cant be improved a whole lot either. 

I read alot of lay and pray advice and for once I cringe at myself for agreeing with that technique. 

In the future if you plan to fight more you can do it without a gym. You do need to come up with a training regime that will help you. Get a partner to train with you and do rotations of wrestling, grapling, boxing, and submisions. Do 30 minutes of each on your first rotation then cut it to 15, 10 and 5. Only break for 5 minutes between roations and 30 seconds between skills. For cardio do the wind sprints and if you can swim laps in a pool. The cardio will also come from the rotations.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Since you don't have 8 to 12 weeks to prepare, spend the rest of your time in the gym and not on the forums. Take a minimum of a 3 day break before the night of the fight. Other than that, good luck. There really isn't anything I can offer you besides that.


----------



## aellis1 (Apr 8, 2007)

he'll probably try to stand up and knock you out so your best chance is to take him down and try to get his back. Easiest and one of the most effective submissions = rear naked choke.....good luck bro


----------



## skyhead22 (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks a lot everyone!!!! you all have helped a lot!!


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

First of all:


Stonewall44 said:


> I know that the recent trend (Diaz, Diego) is to fight on grass but fighing on marijuana can cloud your judgment & cause you to gas early. You may also experience happy, peaceful thoughts at a time when you'll need to focus more on your aggression.
> Good Luck- take him down & choke him out.


This post gets my vote for the most "WTF" expression I've yet had on my face while reading a post on this forum.

Second of all:
To be honest, this sounds like you are going to be in for a rough experience. The guy has been doing MT and boxing for 2 years? And all you have is HS wrestling, so its a pretty uneven match. My advice, be the agressor, measure him for a bit, then explode and go for a takedown and overwhelm him. Gotta say, you're pretty ballsy :thumbsup:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

avoid the clinch set up a one, two combo and shoot it for a takedown. 
On second thought if you have no experience i'd say don't take the fight. You don't want to risk getting seriously injured and look like an idiot in the process.


----------



## skyhead22 (Feb 4, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> avoid the clinch set up a one, two combo and shoot it for a takedown.
> On second thought if you have no experience i'd say don't take the fight. You don't want to risk getting seriously injured and look like an idiot in the process.


ya actually i did think about not taking it and waiting. but i already told quite a few people the date ill be fighting and i dont want to have to explain to them that im scared of losing so i backed out. plus i know the guy im fighting and hes just not much of the agressor type. im pretty sure i wont have to work hard to get him down. ive kept my wrestling/grappling pretty sharp. so i have a significant advantage on the ground.


----------

